# Does time of day effect reception?



## mtk (Oct 12, 2005)

I have been watching the Olympics on OTA HD from local channel in Dallas area, and I have a real hard time with locking in the reception during the day. At night, no problem. I do use rabbit ears because I could never get all the channels in the area on a single rooftop.

I now just leave the antenna in a single location and same position where I get the best lock, and when the evening NBC programming comes on -- it locks right in. During the day I just watch SD from sat.

So my question is --- Any particular reason this would happen?


----------



## BornToFish (Jan 28, 2006)

Time of day can definately effect television signals, especially UHF. The season of the year, and weather fronts, are also factors. It sounds like maybe you are not getting a solid signal during the day, due to insufficient antenna gain, or loss. Television signals often travel further at night, and that could explain your success then. What is your antenna setup? Have you experimented with antenna positioning, or height?


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

http://www.geocities.com/toddemslie/UHF-TV-DX.html


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

Seems much more likely that like in Albuquerque the NBC station is using higher power during primetime or extended primetime. They use lower power during the day and often until 7PM.

-Ken


----------

